# The City of Rotterdam



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is a collection of pictures. I found them all on SSC, mostly on the HHF part (Dutch Part of SSC). Enjoy :cheers:


wolkenbestormer said:


>





Topaas said:


>





Oh?! said:


>





Oh?! said:


>





Topaas said:


>





Topaas said:


>





Topaas said:


>





Skyscrapercitizen said:


>





Marin said:


>





THINK€R said:


>


The skyline changes every day. There are many towers u/c (including 165m & 158m) that's why I keep posting new pics


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thx, xlchris, great shots! :cheers1:

Don't forget to keep posting!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Another picture 


wolkenbestormer said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

...great weather 


Topaas said:


>





Topaas said:


>





Marin said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Another one,


Eric Offereins said:


> skylinefoto van www.janvissersweer.nl


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

New pictures 


Topaas said:


>





>


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

One of my favourite European city. Full of urban & modern architecture gems
Thanks for compiling them


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Pano;


Carsten said:


>


Soon a bigger version


----------



## abcgoodest (Jul 17, 2008)

wow I never realized Rotterdam has Chinese air quality


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rotterdam's skyline is awesome


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Click here for the bigger version of the pano.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Super awesome  thanks @xlchris


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Your welcome. Here are some new pictures 


Topaas said:


>





wolkenbestormer said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics too :cheers: thanks again


----------



## Carsten (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi there all,

Alread found my original posts here so here's my story 

I've been creative to stitch 5 pictures from the building Statendam (dutch language but nice pictures) at 73m high to get a skyline from Rotterdam.










Also got a bigger version online at my own webspace, just don't hotlink elsewhere or i need to remove it, just enjoy the download and view.

LARGER VIEW 9MB

Hope you enjoy the view from a still in progress building on "De Blaak" in Rotterdam

Since i'm one of the engineers there i was able to get this nice view 

CYA all around and i will be back from another building called Nieuw trapezium (dutch language but some nice pictures but not that much since it just started) in Rotterdam within 2 months for a complete skyline from Rotterdam. Just need to wait till the building get high enough for a nice 360 degrees stitch.

Already got a stitch from it but it was just at the 6th floor so not nice enough to post anyway.

Till later and enjoy the view.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Thanks for posting (again)  Can't wait to see the other pano 

Here is a new picture from the Europoint III tower;


ZeTaCy said:


>


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely skyline


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

_Opgezetfan_ recently made a 360. Click here and have fun!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

The following pictures are 2 weeks old, but beautiful! 


Opgezetfan said:


>


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*to xlchris..*

^^wow..nice pictures..we stayed there overnight after driving from luxembourg...








:banana:

thanks for sharing..:cheers:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

wolkenbestormer said:


>





Skyscrapercitizen said:


>





LAYZIEDOGG said:


>





LAYZIEDOGG said:


>





Skyscrapercitizen said:


>





defconian said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

New pics 


Topaas said:


>





Skyscrapercitizen said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


This tower would be one of the most nice towers in Rotterdam...


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

The Maastoren is indeed a very nice tower. Here are some more pictures.


NegaSado said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

:cheers:


Topaas said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Enjoying Rotterdam/the weather


wolkenbestormer said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

New pictures 


Oh?! said:


>


More later


----------



## TAMAGoTTCHi (Jun 26, 2008)

It's amazing!! - I like Red tower ^^


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

More 


wolkenbestormer said:


>





Oh?! said:


>





emkes said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

More!


arbr said:


>





A340-500 said:


>





wolkenbestormer said:


>





Jaap said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)




----------

